# Hitchhiker plant ID?



## snakehuntr_007 (Mar 11, 2015)

This guy snuck in with some other plants I just got. It was looking pretty rough so I stuck it in the corner to see if it would recover.









Someone from another forum said it might be a type of marsilea sp. but I wanted to get a second opinion. I needed a third carpeting plant, though, so I hope it is!


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Yes, _Marsilea_


----------



## snakehuntr_007 (Mar 11, 2015)

Cavan Allen said:


> Yes, _Marsilea_


Awesome. Thank you so much!


----------

